# moving to Caribbean



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

This morning I accepted a job on Tortola in the British Virgin Islands. Moving to the Caribbean has been my goal since closing my restaurant. I can't believe that it is finally happening, I can hardly wait. I have spent time in the Bahamas, Caymans, Belize, and Costa Rica, so I am familiar with island time, and other Caribbean lifestyle pecularities, etc. but I have never been to the Virgin Islands. Any insights, advice, or contacts greatly appreciated.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A lot of people have done this and there are a lot of happy people in the area. Congratulations and have a wondererful (and safe) life down there!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

The main town on Tortola is called Roadtown. I used to work on a cruise ship that stopped in there. I always thought they had missed 2 very important features of Roadtown - a road and a town!! But, I'm being unkind. Typical of most Carribean islands, it is slow paced with very friendly people.

I know a fellow and his wife who live there - Dave and Jackie Cameron. They used to run a pub/B&B. So far as I know, they still live there. If you see them tell them Jock says hello.

Tortola is really small and you need to have a small island mentality to live there. From Roadtown there is a treacherous winding road over the hill (that comprises the whole island) to the beach on the other side.

The neigboring island is Virgin Gorda and that is where the airport is located. The US Virgin Islands (St. Thomas, St. Croix and St. Johns) are close by.

For me, Tortola was always idyllic but the grass is always greener, etc. I don't know if I could learn to live there full time. Dave and Jackie have been there for years and seem to have adapted quite well. Each to his own I suppose. 

Good luck with your new life adventure.

Jock


----------



## viralmd (Oct 30, 2005)

I've been to Tortola - very pretty, but Roadtown is MINUTE. And, of course, as it's an island EVERYTHING needs to be shipped in. Making things pretty expensive. But the weather (at least in winter) is glorious, compared with New York!


----------

